# California Rights Group Wants Target to Pull "Illegal Alien" Halloween Costume



## ToughOmbre (Oct 17, 2009)

Uhhh.......Really? 

Is this country upside down or what? *God forbid we should "offend" people who enter this country **ILLEGALLY!*

California Rights Group Wants Target to Pull 'Illegal Alien' Halloween Costume

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2009)

How bout these 2 costumes???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

LMAO

Some people have WAY TOO much free time on their hands.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sick thing is, I bet California actually follows thru and bans th costume. Then ofcourse, the syncophants Oregon and Washington State will be compelled to follow suit.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> How bout these 2 costumes???


lmao at the last one!!


----------



## Butters (Oct 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> lmao at the last one!!



Yeah, it's a good one, but for an extra five bucks you can upgrade to 'Gangsta Rapper'.

It comes with a toy Glock that you can brandish sideways over your head when that cheap ho' tries to shoo you off her porch with one measly little candy kiss...

JL


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)

Butters said:


> Yeah, it's a good one, but for an extra five bucks you can upgrade to 'Gangsta Rapper'.
> 
> It comes with a toy Glock that you can brandish sideways over your head when that cheap ho' tries to shoo you off her porch with one measly little candy kiss...
> 
> JL


Sweet!

Only thing better would be a simulated nickel plated Smith, complete with simulated mother-of-pearl handles!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 17, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> LMAO
> 
> Some people have WAY TOO much free time on their hands.



Agreed.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 17, 2009)

People take things way to seriously... I feel like people are always looking for ways to make a point


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Costumes aren't suppose to be controversial....  at the Rapper


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice costumes Les.  Which one are you thinking about dressing your kid up in? 

As for all the complaints, jeez its just a costume... if you don't like it, don't buy it. If there not selling, they will stop making them. Saves going through a lot of red tape. 
Sorry for anyone who lives in California.


----------



## muller (Oct 21, 2009)

Last year I got some face paint and fake blood and dressed my 3 year old niece up as a little zombie, my sis wasn't impressed!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

Kids went out in black face when I was younger.
Image the stink that would raise now. 


Wheels


----------

